# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Родной ли вам русский язык? Тест-шутка

## Lampada

http://www.sly2soft.com/sly2m//ugadaika/index.php  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а кто-нибудь сдал этот тест?   ::

----------


## JJ

Ну нафиг! 125 вопросов! Да уж лучше я себя признаю "не знающим"...  ::

----------


## Lampada

> а кто-нибудь сдал этот тест?

 Я пока только на первые сорок вопросов ответила и сделала одну ошибку.  Не помню что, но что-то такое, что было после моего отъезда.
А как другие русскоязычные справились, есть тут: http://www.ourprivate.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1463

----------


## Rtyom

Прошёл всё, но не сразу.

----------


## N

Прошел все, но пару ошибок сделал. 
откуда это про "стреляться в средней полосе" - не помню, что-то... 
Аааа.. нашел гуглей. Не очень я большой поклонник Розенбаума.

----------


## MasterAdmin

If this test checks cultural awareness and knowledge in a fun way then why "В здоровом теле здоровый нож" or "Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Приходи сегодня большая и чистая" is a wrong answer?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> If this test checks cultural awareness and knowledge in a fun way then why "В здоровом теле здоровый нож" or "Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Приходи сегодня большая и чистая" is a wrong answer?

 Здоровый *нож* в теле тебе fun?
ХОВАЙСЯ ХТО МОЖЕ!!

----------


## MasterAdmin

It was one of the options   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Прошёл всё, но не сразу.

 То же самое. Единственный тест, который прошла с первого раза без ошибок это последний.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Прошёл всё, но не сразу.   То же самое. Единственный тест, который прошла с первого раза без ошибок это последний.

 Да, там как-то уже проще и быстрее. Больше всего попыток у меня было в первом блоке.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> If this test checks cultural awareness and knowledge in a fun way then why  "Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Приходи сегодня большая и чистая" is a wrong answer?

 Even I know that one! 
"Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Тогда приходи ,как стемнеет, на сеновал"  (с) формула любви

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Even I know that one! 
> "Хочешь большой и чистой любви? Тогда приходи ,как стемнеет, на сеновал"  (с) формула любви

 If that's (c) then where is your republication license?   ::

----------


## Chuvak

Its amazing, althought too difficult and pointless  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Ну нафиг! 125 вопросов! Да уж лучше я себя признаю "не знающим".

 Возможно, кстати, а "нафиг" это какая часть речи?  ::   
Вот как я ответил: 
мертвые с пейсами 
наперед батьки в Думу не лезь
семеро одного хотят
зимой и летом одним меньше (демография России)
не рой яму другому, найми рабочих
без мата не вынешь и рыбку из пруда
одна голова хорошо, а две - радиация 
береги честь, пока есть
нафига козе рога
в огороде бузина, а в Киеве - революция
не все коту матрица
беда никогда не приходт, ее приносят
сделал дело - гуляй отсюда
отвори потихоньку сосиску
а вас, Штирлиц, я попрошу отсюда
лучше меньше, да валютой
любишь кататься - люби и в гипсе лежать
видит око, да зуб не видит
хорошо там, где нас кормят
коней на переправе не хватает
работа не волк в лес и вылез 
украл, выпил - закусил
в семье не без развода
а ты такой зараза, как айбсерг в океане
семь бед - один срок
дитям - мороженное, бабе - коня
не так страшен черт, как его жена
не говори гоп, пока не поп
дорого яичко, а два - бесценны 
кто же его посадит, он же - президент
добрый доктор Айболит, он под Магаданом сидит
на вкус и цвет денег нет
по утрам шампанское пьют или аристократы или с похмелья
поезд дальше не идет, просьба не трогать вагоны
У 7 нянек 14 сисек.
Ленин жил. Ленин жив. Ленин - Дункан МакКлауд.

----------


## Rtyom

На фиг - наречие.

----------


## mishau_

А по-моему это 2 слова: предлог и существительное.    ::

----------


## Fantomaks

Уф, еще раз убедился, что я русский   ::   Прошел весь тест сразу за 5 минут и без ошибок. А что там сложного, народ? Ожидал подвоха, а там всё просто и понятно. Хотя иностранцу, конечно, не пройти, слишком силен культурный барьер.

----------


## Rtyom

> А по-моему это 2 слова: предлог и существительное.

 По дистрибутивному анализу только.

----------


## Rtyom

> Уф, еще раз убедился, что я русский    Прошел весь тест сразу за 5 минут и без ошибок. А что там сложного, народ? Ожидал подвоха, а там всё просто и понятно. Хотя иностранцу, конечно, не пройти, слишком силен культурный барьер.

 Иногда не туда по инерции нажимаешь.  :: 
Несколько примеров я не знал.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Уф, еще раз убедился, что я русский    Прошел весь тест сразу за 5 минут и без ошибок. А что там сложного, народ? Ожидал подвоха, а там всё просто и понятно. Хотя иностранцу, конечно, не пройти, слишком силен культурный барьер.

 кстати, это совсем офф-топик, но я про твой ник, фантомакс. 
Я встретил твой ник а Анискине, и думал, что это было выдуманное слово (вернее человек из выдуманного фильма Фантомакс), но может быть я ошибаюсь? Был ли действительно фильм про Фантомакса, или ты от Анискина взял?

----------


## Fantomaks

Калинка, в Анискине был Фантомас, а у меня ник - ФантомаКс. "Фантомас" - серия известных французских комедийных фильмов про международного злодея (Фантомаса) с Луи де Фьюнесом в роли комиссара полиции. В России все знают и любят эти фильмы, "Анискин и Фантомас" - это фильм о деревенских подростках, которые насмотревшись "Фантомаса", пытались ему подражать. А мой ник - комбинация Фантомаса и Максима (моё настоящее имя).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

спасибо за выяснение! Так, что Фантомас известен из фильмов для всех русских. Интересно, что у нас в Норвегии был тоже фигур - фантомас, но он был из комикса и жил в джунгли в большой пещере с образом черепа...

----------


## Friendy

Французский Фантомас - это супер!  Я читала, что эти фильмы задумывались как пародия на Джеймса Бонда и тому подобное.

----------


## Rtyom

Пародия и получилась. Тупее фильмы только с мистером Бином.  ::

----------


## kasper

даже боюсь проходить этот тест.   ::  Не хочу позориться   ::

----------


## bonn_rara

в этом случае "незнающий" т е пишется слитно
т к нет поясняющего слова,например 
"не знающий русский язык" 
-))   

> Ну нафиг! 125 вопросов! Да уж лучше я себя признаю "не знающим"...

----------


## Milanya1

> а кто-нибудь сдал этот тест?

 Я сдала. С первого захода.

----------


## US.SR

Хороший тест.   ::  Но очень длинный.

----------


## Dimitri

не прошел )))
по-моему этот тест состоит из одних поговорок

----------


## Dimitri

иностранцу я думаю его вообще не пройти :))

----------


## Snezhinka

Очень хороший тест!   ::  
Я прошла его достаточно быстро, но не сразу
Некоторые варианты ответов очень забавные  ::  
например:  *Одна голова хорошо, а две - <...>*  *хуже*  *лучше*  *российский герб*  *радиация*

----------


## Dimitri

> Одна голова хорошо, а две - радиация

----------


## Remyisme

Я пока только последнюю часть прошла

----------

